# A Message from Glen Decker:



## Heather (May 28, 2007)

From Glen Decker:



> Dear Fellow Slipper Lovers,
> 
> I have asked Heather to post this for me ... Since I would like to clarify some "facts" and hope to put all the bad blood on the forum behind us all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2007)

From Julian Shaw via Glen Decker:



> Dear Colleagues
> 
> I am writing to let you know the results of our discussions and investigations concerning your hybrids involving Pharg. kovachii.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Heather for posting this info....hopefully it will straighten at least some of these issues out for us. Take care, and have a great week! Eric


----------



## Bolero (May 29, 2007)

Well thought out and written. I'm glad this is all cleared up.

;-)

After a few drinks I feel a group hug coming on..............(((HUG)))


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

Remember when this issue first came up and I stated simply "Stand back"; I wish that advice had been followed. Now everybody just shut up so the buying [and selling] of Phrag kovachii hybrids can proceed smoothly.


----------



## Hien (May 29, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Remember when this issue first came up and I stated simply "Stand back"; I wish that advice had been followed. Now everybody just shut up so the buying [and selling] of Phrag kovachii hybrids can proceed smoothly.


 All of the background noise never stops me to buy from Glen.:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

Me either but I fear it had affected the selling!


----------



## slippertalker (May 29, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Me either but I fear it had affected the selling!



At the end of the day, all of the controversy and hype just helps sales.....I do have to wonder whether the escapade has been worth the heartache and bad will. This species and it's hybrids seem to carry a curse.


----------



## gonewild (May 29, 2007)

slippertalker said:


> At the end of the day, all of the controversy and hype just helps sales.....I do have to wonder whether the escapade has been worth the heartache and bad will. This species and it's hybrids seem to carry a curse.



The kovachii species and hybrids carry no curse. I completely enjoy mine and they give me no heartache or bad will. Anyone who has bad will over what is said or written about a plant has their own curse. Let's not blame it on a plant, all of the problems stem from human bad behavior. If anything the kovachii spirit has a since of humor and enjoys a good drama.

Plants rule humans drool. :clap:


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Plants rule humans drool. :clap:



or duel. :fight: 

(couldn't resist!)


----------



## gonewild (May 29, 2007)

Heather said:


> or duel. :fight:
> 
> (couldn't resist!)



You got it! A durling drool.:viking: 
(I just found the other smileys)


----------



## Grandma M (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE: The kovachii species and hybrids carry no curse. I completely enjoy mine and they give me no heartache or bad will. Anyone who has bad will over what is said or written about a plant has their own curse. Let's not blame it on a plant, all of the problems stem from human bad behavior. If anything the kovachii spirit has a since of humor and enjoys a good drama.

Lance, your response it right on the money. I Agree.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2007)

I agree with Lance.

And I want to thank Heather for posting this message from Glen. I'm really glad that Glen has said for himself what is going on. There has been much argument and speculation about Glen's role in all this, and this should set the record straight once and for all.


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2007)

I should just add, we worked for a while last night to get that message posted correctly. 

Glen emailed me, he just does not have time to deal with the forum, but this is a good compromise. I am glad he spoke up also.


----------



## Hien (May 30, 2007)

I reread Glen's post again.
I am very impressed with his composure (and also with his composition writing skill, wish I have both)
Glen, if you read this, You did what a gentleman would have done.
Peoples may not be able to figure out that they have wrong information, but time can change that. So don't give up on them.
In the event that thing does not change ever, you still remain a gentleman for not leaving the HIGH ROAD yourself.


----------



## slippertalker (May 30, 2007)

gonewild said:


> The kovachii species and hybrids carry no curse. I completely enjoy mine and they give me no heartache or bad will. Anyone who has bad will over what is said or written about a plant has their own curse. Let's not blame it on a plant, all of the problems stem from human bad behavior. If anything the kovachii spirit has a since of humor and enjoys a good drama.
> 
> Plants rule humans drool. :clap:



If there is a curse, it seem to involve the crazy humans that chase this plant. Starting with the adventure with Selby and Kovach, continuing with smuggling and accusations between various factions, tiny seedlings being sold (and stolen), Chuck Acker's terrible financial tumble, and the most recent RHS registration dialogue all contribute to a sad story of human foibles.

I have been growing a flask now for a few months, and the seedlings seem to grow just fine with good water and cool temperatures. They don't seem cursed in my greenhouse, and get along just fine with their neighbors.

The vendors of this plant have taken more than their share of abuse, and of course they profit (or not) from the sales. The controversy certainly is much more intense than anything regarding Phrag besseae.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jun 4, 2007)

Seems I remember hearing that Antec got a lot of flack about Paph vietnamense as well. 

I talked to Glen the day I received my kovachii seedlings. 
I mentioned the forum to him and we both laughed a lot on
the phone. He was very personable. 

I sure hope I get to meet him in person at the 19WOC. 

Craig


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2007)

yup. he's a cool cat...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2007)

Kind of stingy w/ the kovachii hybrids though...


----------

